# Recent Spur reports



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

The Spur is the alternate area for next weels trip. Any reports of Tuna?


----------



## chanman (Dec 8, 2009)

We were there this past weekend 5th and 6th. Tuna bite was there...got a YF about #60 first thing while setting up for swords, another small BF around midnight, then found them busting around some kegs early morning. Hooked up two more YF on light spinning gear, got one to the boat (after an hour) and pulled the hook right before the gaff :wallbash:that would have gone #50-60. Had another agenda so we headed out after that but I'm sure had we stayed in the area we could have caught more. Jumped off a nice mahi in the same area.


----------

